# Sparco Steering Wheel for 2006 GTO



## Rockfootball (Nov 21, 2007)

I've searched through other threads and haven't found anything to this point. I'm looking to put a Sparco wheel on my 06 GTO. Anybody have any recommendations to ease the process? What tools will I need, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## chrisfox75 (Jul 20, 2007)

go get some uncle bens


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

chrisfox75 said:


> go get some uncle bens


:shutme Everybody, hit the deck!

Russ


----------

